# Sorry, I was at work



## GeogeHalin

Hello!

I'm trying to learn tagalog. How do you say "Sorry, I was at work." in tagalog? To your friend in a text message? Casually?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ppsantos

"Sorry, nasa trabaho ako".  You could say a lot of English words and Filipinos would understand them.


----------



## Hausmeister

Or " pasensya na, nasa trabaho ako"


----------

